
Did the FBI Just Unleash a Hacker Army on Apple? - eplanit
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/03/29/did-the-fbi-just-unleash-a-hacker-army-on-apple.html
======
LoSboccacc
Occam razor: Apple objected at the unlock ordeal being public, not at the
unlocking act per se. Now The phone is unlocked and they won't tell how,
exactly as per the original apple apple request.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/46k4ke/apple_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/46k4ke/apple_had_asked_the_fbi_to_issue_application_for/)

------
mtgx
Apple: Enemies of the State.

